

Seeking help seeking female coders - bensummers
http://www.mysociety.org/2011/02/14/seeking-help-seeking-female-coders/

======
timrobinson
Is it reasonable for the author to expect at least one female applicant to any
given job ad?

It's not clear to me whether (a) the author expects the ratio of applications
to be 50-50, and is surprised that it's not; or (b) the author is aware that
only a small fraction of developers are female and wants to change that
situation.

